# Scared Skittle...



## skittlethehedgie (Apr 15, 2009)

My hedgie has always been very timid. When i first picked her out she wouldnt be afraid and run around, but since i brought her home she is shy. I know its normal for hedgehogs to be shy and timid but is there anything i can do to get her to be more social? I have tried holding her and taking her with me as i would watch tv or relax about once a day, but she still never wants me to get her out of her cage. What else can I do to help become more social?


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

bribe skittle with mealworms!!!!!!  no hedgie can resist,  the power of the mealworm!!!!!! lol


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

I dont know about that. Neither of my hedgies will eat meal worms. 

Mine were like that when they first got here and I just kept holding them and talking to them and let them sleep with a shirt that had my sent on it and they are getting much better. Give it time Im sure Skittle will come around


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hedgieluver said:


> bribe skittle with mealworms!!!!!!  no hedgie can resist,  the power of the mealworm!!!!!! lol


heehee, ten of mine will tell you different. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hedgieluver said:


> bribe skittle with mealworms!!!!!!  no hedgie can resist,  the power of the mealworm!!!!!! lol


Lulu will tell you differint also! 
as of right now, she pays no attention to em' :lol:


----------



## skittlethehedgie (Apr 15, 2009)

I've tried the mealworms and she never showed that she likes them. I guess I will just keep trying your advice and hopefully she will come out of it


----------



## Mcliu (Apr 1, 2009)

some people have cut the mealies in half to let their hedgehog's smell the guts to persuade them to eat them. try that!


----------

